# WANTED: Horse for share in West Sussex



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello.

I live in Chichester, I am currently looking for a horse to share 2/3 days a week in my area or surrounding areas.

I have shared horses before and owned them.

I am confident and experienced and am looking to getting back into riding after having a baby 3 months ago.

I have been riding since the age of 12 so have 7 years experience. 

I owned a horse for 3 years, she is out on loan as a retired companion.

Thakns for your consideration

Keeley


----------

